

Normal, Italic, Bold, Bold Italic – which one do you click? - emoray13
http://quicklytest.it/blog/?p=66

======
dbaupp
From the article:

    
    
        Normal – 44.5%
        Italic – 44.9%
        Bold – 45%
        Bold Italic – 43.8%
    
      [...]
    
      Whilst Bold did the best I’m not convinced that it’s 
      something that it worth investigating further with that
      page.
    

I feel like the author has a weak statistical background, which is unfortunate
when running a site that is, essentially, all about applying statistical
tests. The difference between Italic and Bold is basically indistinguishable
without a sample size of a few hundred thousand.

Even telling Bold Italic and Bold apart reliably (i.e. lying outside each
others approximate 95% confidence intervals) requires a sample size of more
than 6000.

(Admittedly, my statistics isn't awesome, and it's late here.)

(Also, www.quicklytest.it and quicklytest.it are acting differently.
Specifically, the former is saying "The requested URL <url> was not found on
this server." for every request.)

~~~
emoray13
The numbers come from around 10,000 visitors.

Mmm, I'll take a look at the www. now!

------
mnicole
This is a weird experiment to me because links (that's what 'which one do you
click' means, right?) should be based on other factors besides their emphasis
and weight, although ideally they're bolded simply to stand out from the rest
of the copy. I'd knock the italics out of the running completely because of
how sloppy they can render across operating systems, depending on the typeface
and the user's ClearType settings.

------
freehunter
I'm getting a database error at the moment.

~~~
emoray13
Sorry, I'm just rebooting the sever. Looks like it just got battered!

~~~
cowsaysoink
Judging by the url you are running wordpress, so you'll most likely need
caching and if you're running apache you might consider turning KeepAlive off
while you are getting hammered.

~~~
emoray13
Thank you I enabled <http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/wp-green-cache/>

